# Second Attempt at Edinburgh Inn Banners



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2008)

This time I'm giving you three choices. I tweaked the original just a little and created two others.

Which one do you like best and how would you make it better?


Edinburgh Inn Banners


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 1, 2008)

I say go for "B"


----------



## Grymir (Apr 1, 2008)

I want to thank you for expanding my computer knowledge!





<---B




The main reason that I picked it was the brighter sky. As a country boy, the simple Inn appealed to me.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 1, 2008)

B is kind of cool on the left. I would fade that image to zero on the right and make it a solid color and then go with sort of a fancy lettering on top with tinier lettering on the bottom that was more block.


----------



## servantofmosthigh (Apr 1, 2008)

*Definitely "A"*

Maybe it's the urban upbringing in me that finds the 30th floor view of a city not as serene or as personal or as in-depth as compared to the country-style, close-up view of "A" building (that is, just 1 building up close as oppose to a panoramic view of the tops of many buildings).


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 1, 2008)

I like "B" with the lettering of "A" - you need to make the width about 700 pixels or so - may be already - could not tell...seems too wide.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 1, 2008)

I really dig "A"


----------



## Zadok (Apr 1, 2008)

The left hand side of A is too dark
B would certainly look better with the right hand side of A, but equalise the space given to the image and the lettering.
C- nah!- yuk!

Just my


----------



## turmeric (Apr 1, 2008)

"B". I like the stuff on the right better on B as well. Idon't mean the lettering, I mean the background.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 1, 2008)

I vote for B with the lettering of A


----------



## jambo (Apr 1, 2008)

Without doubt B but with the lettering of C


----------



## Ivan (Apr 1, 2008)

With the choices given....C.

Still would like an olde English Pub though.


----------



## jambo (Apr 1, 2008)

Ivan said:


> With the choices given....C.
> 
> Still would like an olde English Pub though.



You can't have an olde English Pub and call it the Edinburgh inn.

How about 

http://www.rampantscotland.com/humour/graphics/lastdrop20a.jpg


----------



## Ivan (Apr 1, 2008)

jambo said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > With the choices given....C.
> ...



Sure you can. You call the olde English Pub the Edinburgh Inn. 

It's a photo.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 1, 2008)

jambo said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > How about
> ...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2008)

Ivan said:


> jambo said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...


----------



## Grymir (Apr 1, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > jambo said:
> ...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 1, 2008)

I like 

B

...and I really like your smilies Page!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2008)

*...And another one.*

First: Thanks for indulging me on this matter!

Second: Here are the latest attempts. I've tried to incorporate some of your suggestions along with feedback from the other folks involved with The Edinburgh Inn.

What think ye of these?

More Banner Changes & Ideas


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> Definitely B or D.



"D" kind of grows on you. Doesn't it? I wish I knew who made it.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Southern. I'd say either D or E. I like the coffee and bible part of E. The images of the reformers in D are good. To many good choices.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 2, 2008)

I liked D as soon as I saw it.

Other ones nice too, just like "dee" best.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 2, 2008)

Grymir said:


> I like the coffee and bible part of E.



I'm kind of leaning toward the Bible and coffee too. Maybe not on that particular banner. But I do think I will need to get a picture of an actual Bible and cup of coffee.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 2, 2008)

D with B lettering


----------



## Timothy William (Apr 2, 2008)

I still think A works best as a banner. The others have too much to look at; my eyes glanced side to side, rather than taking it in in one look. A banner should be simple.


----------



## jambo (Apr 2, 2008)

C or E. I would take out 'mere' as someone might think you were talking about C S Lewis' book Mere Christianity


----------



## jambo (Apr 2, 2008)

Actually I didn't notice the reformers in d. Final offer D or E


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Apr 2, 2008)

Definitely D followed brilliantly by B then attracted at A


----------



## reformedcop (Apr 2, 2008)

D first C second


----------

